#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  How to approach the investors on Startup Weekend?

## grabcoder

Hello everyone!
I participated in a Startup Weekend. I created a team and we pitched our idea. That idea was got first place. End of the program all of going to end. But we didn't know how to implement this idea and how to approach the investors. Any startup organizers or leads, please help us to implement our idea.
Thank you.

----------


## Beacon

> Hello everyone!
> I participated in a Startup Weekend. I created a team and we pitched our idea. That idea was got first place. End of the program all of going to end. But we didn't know how to implement this idea and how to approach the investors. Any startup organizers or leads, please help us to implement our idea.
> Thank you.


At the initial stage you guys has to work for your idea to make it a working prototype! The moment you have atleast 6 months traction with atleast a working prototype and a great team try to chase investors from your known sources like the Startup weekend facilitator, mentors,speakers, organizing team and the judges first they may help you to connect with an investor or VC based on your idea and needs! my suggestion, chase your customers not the investors initially.

----------

